# neben Schneiderei: welcher Beruf



## obi1992 (3. August 2007)

Hey Leuts!

Hört sich wahrscheinlich blöd an bin aber newbie und wird mich über Hilfe freuen. Hab mich dazu entschieden Schneiderei zu nehmen. Ich weiß dass man leinen und so dropt aber gibts keine möglichkeit außer drops und ah  
an die benötigten Sachen zu kommen? Wie z.B. bei lederverarbeitung kürschnerei. Helft mir bitte. Also welchen Beruf soll ich neben Schneiderei nehmen?

danke im voraus

mfg


----------



## Jadekiller (4. August 2007)

obi1992 schrieb:


> Also welchen Beruf soll ich neben Schneiderei nehmen?



hmmm :/ Verzauberungskunst is praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich nehm als mage immer verzauberung


----------



## Bl1nd (4. August 2007)

Jadekiller schrieb:


> hmmm :/ Verzauberungskunst is praktisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Zorkal (5. August 2007)

Verzauberungskunst empfiehlt sich beim Main eher nicht finde ich.
Es ist zu teuer und ohne spendablen großen Bruder wirds dann eng mit dem skillen.
Sammelberufe um Gold zu verdienen sind imo eine gute(bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Alternative


----------



## Thareen (5. August 2007)

Wenn man schon schneidern als Beruf nimmt dann hat man eigentlich nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Verzauberung
2. Sammelberuf

Fängt man ganz neu an empfieht sich ein Sammelberuf, da Verzauberung eine recht mühselige und kostspielige Angelegenheit ist.
Wer als zweiten Beruf Verzauberung nimmt aber ganz neu angefangen hat, wird im Spiel über die meiste Zeit Geldsorgen haben, sofern man das nicht farmen ausgleichen will.
Verzauberung an sich finde ich mehr als praktisch, ist aber eher für einen Twink anzuraten.

Ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Priester (Main) mit Kräuterkunde und Alchemie hochgelevelt, den dann auf Transmutieren spezialisiert, danach die Kräuterkunde verlernt und durch Schneiderei ersetzt, mit dem Endziel: Mondstoffspezialisiert.
Da ich den Char eh fast nur für Instanzen und Raids verwende bringt mir Kräuterkunde auf dem herzlich wenig.
Dafür hab ich das dann auf einem Farmchar, wenn ich mal Kräuter brauche für Manatränke oder ähnliches.
Geldsorgen gleich null.

Zwecks Verzauberung ist mein Mage (Twink) damit gesegnet worden.
Da der Main genug Geld scheffelt kann dieser seinen Verzauberer in aller Seelenruhe ausüben.
Dieser hat übrigens auch Schneiderei, nur bekommt der später eine andere zur Klasse und Skillung passende Spezialisierung^^

@obi1992, da du neu bist nimm Kräuterkunde, Bergbau oder Kürschnerei.
Du wirst für einige Rezepte deiner Schneiderei ohnehin Produkte brauchen, welche ohnehin nur durch einen der Sammelberufe zu erhalten sind.
Diese im AH zu erwerben, kann mitunter recht kostspielig werden.
Des weiteren kannst du mit dem nebenbei gesammelten jede Menge Gold machen und das mit Leichtigkeit.
Solltest du Outdoorgrinden vorziehen und schaust eher selten oder gar nicht auf die Minikarte um diese nach den gelben Punkten zu überprüfen rate ich dir Kürschnerei. So ziemlich alle Wildtiere lassen sich kürschnern.
Andernfalls Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau. Mit beidem lässt sich sehr viel Geld machen, Kräuterkunde wird aber erst ab Level 40 richtig lukrativ, Bergbau ist schon gleich zu Beginn lukrativ.
Endabnehmer für Kräuter sind fast ausschliesslich Alchemisten, während Erze für fast jeden Beruf insbesondere von Schmieden und Juwelenschleifern benötigt werden.
Somit rate ich dir also zu Bergbau^^


----------



## Cynda (6. August 2007)

hallo!
Dass Verzauberkunst recht kostspielig ist, musste ich am eigenen Leib äääh Char. merken...

Ich habs allerdings von anfang an dabei gehabt und ich glaube, gerade die Mats die man durchs Entzaubern bekommt lassen sich durchaus super im AH verkaufen und man bekommt so eine kleine Entschädigung zum Hochleveln. 
Ich selbst bin selbst erst bei einem Skill von 240, aber auch nur deshalb, da ich nicht andauernd nach Ulda rennen will und ich noch (die betonung liegt auf noch *gg*) kein Burning Crusade habe. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat von anfang an Verzauberkunst dabei und hat binnen kürzester Zeit 10 Gold gehabt- und das ist für einem  mit (damals) lvl 15 wirklich mehr als ok.
Hochskillen kann man sich bei Verzauberkunst recht schnell, sofern die Mats vorhanden sind. Diese bekommt man dann eh durchs entzaubern. Einfach mit schneidere grüne Objects herstellen und paralell dazu entzaubern- mache ich nicht anders. 
Oder sonst in der Gilde nachfragen, ob jemand grüne Objects nicht braucht, damit ihr sie entzaubern könnt.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Mats der Verzauberkunst durch Entzaubern lassen sich um gutes Gold im AH verkaufen
(und immer mehr Leute wollen sich unbedingt die Sachen verzaubern lassen- einfach freiwillige Spende fordern *g*)


----------



## Illina (8. August 2007)

Heyho,

also ich bin auch Schneiderin und hab mir als Nebenberuf Kürschner ausgesucht, da man damit ganz gut Gold macht. Im Nachhinein hätte ich aber lieber Bergbau genommen, da du dort ein Teil der Mats auf einem Bankchar lagern kannst (wenn du den Rest verkaufst, sollte das Gold für 16er Taschen o.ä. reichen. 
Wenn du dann 70 bist, kannst du einerseits eines dieser tollen Schneidersets machen, andererseits kannst du Bergbau verlernen und mit den gebunkerten Mats noch Ingi nachziehen (die Brillen sind supergenial *g*)
Somit hast du dann so ziemlich das Beste, was man als Stoffie herstellen und tragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (7. September 2007)

Bergbau hat einen ganz gewaltigen Vorteil: später in der Scherbenwelt fallen unheimliche viele Feuerpartikel und damit Urfeuer an.  Damit spart man sich das Farmen von Feuerelementaren, die ja ohnehin völlig überfarmt sind.


----------



## Celticsstorm (11. September 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mit meiner Hexenmeistern Schneiderei und Verzauberung genommen.

Verzauberung geht eigentlich mit Schneiderei ganz gut.

10-20 Handgenähte Hosen und die danach noch entzaubert gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.

Ich weiß das funktioniert nur am Anfang. Aber bis 150 auf beiden berufen sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Marv-in (24. September 2007)

Naja ich hab mit meim main Verzauberkunst....habs immer so weit geskillt dass ich die sachen entzaubern kann auf meim level und dann die mats verkauft...des lohnt sich echt find ich^^  aber ansonsten würde ich als 2. beruf bergbau nehmen....mit schneider weil bergau lohnt sich auch da das erz sehr viel geld beim händler und im ah gibt


----------



## creeper23 (19. Oktober 2007)

Habe auch Schneidern/Verzaubern von anfang an gemacht und kam recht gut zurecht mit dem am anfang zwar schwer aber zum ende hin recht easy und gold macht man mehr wie genug damit ^^

Mfg


----------



## Lakron (19. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich hab auch schneiderei mit meinem main (hexer)genommen und als zweit beruf hab ich schon alles durch war schon verzauberer, ingi (ohne bb kommste ned über skill 50 wenn du ned 1 million gold zur verfügung hast ^^) juwelenschleifen ( fast das selbe wie bei ingi) und ganz am anfang als ich noch nicht wusste was berufe sind war ich sogar mal schmied ^^ momentan hab ich keinen zweitberuf würd dir aber wärmstens empfehlen: nimm nen sammelberuf =P


----------



## Alexändria (20. Oktober 2007)

Weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt bin mit mienem Main von anfang an Schneider/Verzauberer und damit eig immer recht gut gefahren am ende es lvl hält sich dadurch auch in grenzen da man die mats wo man ab 360 brauch einfach billig im ah kauft (für das billig braucht man geduld^^) und die splitter wo man raus bekommt teuer verkauft hab mir so mein FM verdient....

Also ich kanns nur empfehlen hab aber verzaubern auch erst vor kurzem auf über 300 gelevel hat sicher vorher   einfach nicht gelohnt....naja wenn man dann auf 70 is hat man die bank voll mit reagenzien wo man braucht und dann sin 50 skill punkte kein problem und zudem freuen sich alle wenn man ihnen mal was gratis verzaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (23. Oktober 2007)

wenn du pve machen willst ist vérzauberer besser wegen spell auf ringe
als pvpler ist ingi ganz gut weil man da geile items mit viel ausdauer bekommt (ich wieß ist teuer[hab ich auch] aber ich hab auch epicfm und alles, man sieht es geht also auch mit 2 teuren berufen)


----------



## Radängel (23. Oktober 2007)

mein alter untoter hexer war schneider / enchanter

da ich mir das verzaubern skillen ( uldaman waaaah ) nicht nocheinmal antun wollte habe ich neben dem schneidern nun bergbau gewählt, ein gildenkollege sondiert mir immer meine erze und die edelsteine kann man meist gut verticken.


----------



## Mondenkynd (12. November 2007)

obi1992 schrieb:


> Hey Leuts!
> 
> Hört sich wahrscheinlich blöd an bin aber newbie und wird mich über Hilfe freuen. Hab mich dazu entschieden Schneiderei zu nehmen. Ich weiß dass man leinen und so dropt aber gibts keine möglichkeit außer drops und ah
> an die benötigten Sachen zu kommen? Wie z.B. bei lederverarbeitung kürschnerei. Helft mir bitte. Also welchen Beruf soll ich neben Schneiderei nehmen?
> ...



1. Schneiderei
2. Kürschnerei


----------



## Arstiuri (12. November 2007)

ich hab auch schneidern/verzaubern und finds ne nette kombination. auch mit nem ersten char ists gut zu meistern, sooo teuer fand ich das skillen nicht. ok - verzaubern bin ich auch erst bei 317 oder so aber habe noch ziemlich viele mats auf der bank um da mal weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich fand vor allem angenehm dass ich den grünen müll den man zu hauf in der scherbenwelt bekommt immer gleich entzaubern konnte und er mein inventar nicht überfüllt hat. 

achja, und seit man in der scherbenwelt verzauberlehrer findet muss man auch nicht mehr nach uldaman...

insgesamt kann ich mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen - mit schneiderei sachen herstellen und dann entzaubern. mats dann entweder verwenden oder ins ah setzen. arkanen staub und planar essenzen brauchst du nachher auch selber als schneider in massen


----------



## Skyko (13. November 2007)

Mit meinem Priest habe ich Schneider/Bergbau.

-Schneidere habe ich genommen um mir später das set herzustellen.
-Bergbau habe ich ausgewählt weil ich nebenbei etwas geld verdienen möchte.


----------



## Sibi (15. November 2007)

hiho leutz,

also ich hab als shadow priest auch mit bergbau/schneider hochgelevelt, hat recht gut geklappt und geld probs hat ich eig au nie so wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mittlerweile hab ich auf 70 als holy priest auf kräuterkunde statt bergbau umgeskillt, da ich so auch noch geld machen kann oder sie eben einem Kumpel zum Blubbern von schönen Tränken und Elixieren geben kann.
Läuft so auch recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Sibi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TörkWL (30. November 2007)

eigentlich wurst was du nimmst gerade jetzt zu der Zeit der raschen Twink eroberung ^^. 
Nen Twink ist so schnell hochgezogen und dem gibst einfach 2 Sammelberufe die dich weiterbringen. 

Mein Main Ork WL Törk..

hat nun z.B Schneidern und Ingenieurskunst als Berufe und ich bin recht zufrieden damit!

und bringt mir persönlich mehr als jetzt Verzaubern als  Beruf  zu haben (was sicherlich auch nicht schlecht ist).
Aber an Verzaubermats kommt man so schnell und so leicht... Und die wichtigen verzauberungen klatschen dir dann einfach deine Kumpels drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinem Twink hab ich dann einfach
Bergbau und Kräuterkunde beigebracht. 

Mit Bergbau bau ich mir die Mats für Ingi ab und mit Kräuterkunde farm ich mir die Mats für Tränke 
und lass mein Kumpel feine Tränke draus brauen =D

Also allen in allem ist es eigentlich scheiss egal welchen Beruf du nimmst =).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (2. Dezember 2007)

braucht man oft leder um schneiderei sachen herzustellen?


----------



## Morrtis (2. Dezember 2007)

alphaking schrieb:


> braucht man oft leder um schneiderei sachen herzustellen?



jaein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum skillen vom schneider + bissl gold machen isses am afnag bis skill ~350 (schneider skill) ganz nett .. habs nu verlernt und verzauberkunst gelernt ..


----------



## Moeglich (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab bei meinem Priester Schneiderei (Set) und Ingi (Brille und Mount) genommen.
Er ist jetzt 62 und Schneiderei is bei 350 und ich fange jetzt an Schattenstoff zu machen. Ingi steht so um die 250, das wird auch noch dauern. Also, es geht doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Moeglich


----------



## Bttrfly (9. Januar 2008)

ich hab auf meinem priester schneiderei (wegen dem eisschattenzwirnrobe/ - schultern) genommen und verzauberungskunst. wegen den kosten zum hochskillen kann ich mich gar nicht beklagen weil ich prinzipiell die ganzen quest items entweder gleich DE'd habe oder eben auf der bank gelagert hab, bisses dann soweit war.

allerdings ist (imo) ein gewaltiger nachteil von enchanting eben das man nicht an die brillen rankommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im falle von nem mage ersetzt die 70ger brille t5 bzw. ist sogar besser, und bei priest ist es ähnlich, und enchanten könnte man ja auch andere machen lassen... allerdings ob ingeneurskunst gecappt genausoviel gold macht wie enchanting kann ich nicht bestätigen o.0


----------



## bma (11. Januar 2008)

obi1992 schrieb:


> Also welchen Beruf soll ich neben Schneiderei nehmen?



Also mein Tipp:

Schneiderei / Kürschnerei 
Schneiderei / Bergbau
Schneiderei / Kräutersammeln

wenn du Verzauberung als Zweitberuf nimmst wirds RICHTIG teuer (sagen ja viele schon^^)  ich hab Schneiderei / Kürschnerei und bin echt zufrieden, verdient man echt gut Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was besser is von denen 3 sammelberufen kA aber ich denke alle rendieren sich...

3u3R bma


----------



## Mooseman (23. Januar 2008)

Hab Schneiderei und Kräuter,

1. weil ich ursprünglich Alchi war.
2. weil ich die Kräuter für die Raidtränke selbst sammeln kann.
3. weil man gute Kräuter auch teuer verkaufen kann.
4. weil ich als Holy Priester Massen an Urleben brauche.

Aber ich sehe es wie die meisten hier, ob nun Kürschner, Bergbauer oder Kräuterheini ist egal,
aber Verzauberer ist wirklich teuer. Die ganzen Splitter die Geld bringen kommen doch recht spät!
Und am Anfang wo man das Geld noch braucht, kann man die schönen grünen Rüssiteile nicht
verkaufen, sondern muss Sie zerbrizzeln.


----------



## Morrtis (24. Januar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Also mein Tipp:
> 
> Schneiderei / Kürschnerei
> Schneiderei / Bergbau
> ...



was an sich auch müll ist die ausssage , kumpel hat letztens seine berufe gekickt und wir haben dann bissl gefarmt ( beide 70er mages ) und er war innerhalb von 2 abenden verzauberung 270 und hat dabei max ~100G ausgegeben .. und das find ich nicht sonderlich teuer und der nervigste part an verzauberung ist m.m.n. eh 291 - 300 dannach gehts wieder dank arkaner staub etc.


----------



## mazze3333 (24. Januar 2008)

Morrtis schrieb:


> was an sich auch müll ist die ausssage , kumpel hat letztens seine berufe gekickt und wir haben dann bissl gefarmt ( beide 70er mages ) und er war innerhalb von 2 abenden verzauberung 270 und hat dabei max ~100G ausgegeben .. und das find ich nicht sonderlich teuer und der nervigste part an verzauberung ist m.m.n. eh 291 - 300 dannach gehts wieder dank arkaner staub etc.



geht darum bei nem neuen char--.---


----------



## spencer10 (25. Januar 2008)

Moin,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also neben Schneiderei würde ich auf jedenfall Verzauberkunst empfehlen. 

Da kannste dann direkt die Sachen die du selber nicht brauchst oder nur zum Skillen hergestellt hast direkt entzaubern und hast dann auch schon wieder Mats.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (28. Januar 2008)

Für schneider braucht man am ende auch noch VZ mats, die am ende doch recht nette summen kosten und beim skillen auf 375 ordentlich zuschlagen. Auch alles hergestellte, was zum zweck "skillen" diente, lässt sich somit ohne viel aufwand und mehrkosten (VZ mats fressen keine gebühren im AH) zum gold umwandeln.


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Februar 2008)

als kürschner droppt Wollstoff wenn man Schafe kürschnert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naaruby (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die verzauberung gewählt. Weil du die grünen gegenstände die du herstellst entzaubern kannst und über das AH die Reagenzien verkaufen kannst. Für spätere Rezepte brauchst du auch verzauberer mats. Um die brauchst du dir dan auch keine sorge machen. Kleiner tip: Knüpfe Kontackte zu kürschnern und Gärtnern^^ Du brauchst die mats ^^


----------



## web189 (22. Februar 2008)

Am besten einen Sammelberuf oder Verzauberungskunst, wobei ich sehr stark zum verzaubern tendieren würde. Das Entzaubern des alten Equipments ist im Endgame einfach zu lukrativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (12. März 2008)

Kürschnerei würde ich dir als Sammelberuf ans Herz legen da du desöfteren Leder zum Skillen brauchen wirst.


----------



## DrFate (13. März 2008)

also ich hab mich für schneiderei/kräuterkunde entschieden. die kräuter gehn super gut im Ah weg. hab mit meinem neuen lvl 22 hexer dadurch schon 33 gold gemacht und ich würd ma sagen dass das schon überdurchschnittlich viel ist. verzauberung würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, weils erstens sehr kostspielig ist und man zweitens seine sachen ja auch jederzeit von nem netten gildenkollegen verzauber lassen kann


----------



## Zundahealer (23. März 2008)

Ich hab momentan schneiderei 375   / kürschnerei 375 
aber irgendwie wills geld nicht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schneiderei = keiner will was haben xD
kürschnerei = 20er stack knotenhaut leder werd ich für 6g noch nich mal los -.-

was würdet ihr an meiner stelle fürn beruf nehmen statt kürschner ?


----------



## Morrtis (23. März 2008)

bergbau ... oder um dir selber was gutes zutun ( ring verzauberungen und so ) halt verzauberungskunst


----------



## Kacie (18. Juni 2008)

ich hab mit meinem hexer neben der schneiderei noch das kürschnern gelernt.
hat sich echt ausgezahlt.
du benötigst des öfteren mal leder zum schneidern und den rest einfach im ah verkaufen.
leder geht weg wie warme semmeln.


----------



## Dupri (3. Juli 2008)

Ich würde Dir auch als zweiten Beruf die Verzauberung vorschlagen.... 

Wie einige meiner Vorschreiber schon erwähnt haben, kann man so direkt 2 Fliegen auf einen Streich schlagen.
Das passiert in dem man die Kleidungsstücke die man als Schneider erstellt hat auch umgehend entzaubern kann und somit wieder mats fürs Verzaubern bekommt...


mfg
Dupri


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Für eine Stoffklasse als Mainchar, der später vielleicht auch Raids bestreiten möchte, gibt es momentan nur eine sinnvolle Kombination: Schneiderei/Verzauberungskunst.

Du kannst dir deine eigene Rüstung selbst herstellen, womit du einen erheblichen Startvorteil gegenüber anderen Stoff-Kollegen hast. Da Enchants nicht handelbar und vorallem die mächtigen Ring-Enchants seelengebunden sind, ist es nötig, dass dein Mainchar die Verzauberungskunst beherrscht und nicht irgendein Twink.
Sieh ausserdem zu, dass du Erste Hilfe auf Maximallevel bekommst.

Berufe wie Juwelenschleifen, Kochkunst, Angeln, Alchemie und diverse Sammelberufe sind klassische Twink-Berufe, da die erstellten Items in aller Regel handelbar sind und die wenigen seelengebundenen Items dieser Berufe derzeit nicht annähernd so mächtig sind, wie eine ordentliche Ring-Verzauberung mit 20+Heal bzw. 12+Spelldmg.


----------



## Hazeldine (9. Juli 2008)

Am praktischten erscheint mir als Zweitberuf Verzauberkunst...nur sollte man nicht den Fehler machen und das skillen dort zu vernachlässigen...sonst wird es wirklich teuer...die bei der Schneierei hergestellten Gegenstände kannst du ja auch entzaubern...so daß du Mats für die Verzauberung bekommst. Ansonsten immer alles mitnehmen was du kriegen kannst...anfangs sind beide Berufe relativ kostenspielig was du aber später wieder reinholst...zumindest solange es genug Leute gibt die ihre Twinks hochzüchten und nicht im AH aufs Geld gucken müssen...da wirst du deine geschneiderten Gegenstände schnell los...und im Handelschat später auch die Verzauberungen gegen Mats und Trinkgeld...nur WICHTIG: keinen der Berufe hinterherhinken lassen...außer du willst später zum Farmen in Gegenden die du längst hinter dir gelassen hast und wo du beim farmen keine XP mehr bekommst. 
Hab leider nicht gesehen was du spielst ( ich glaube Magier wars ): Wenn du Mage bist kommt fast eh nur Schneiderei mit Verzauberung in Frage. Erste Hilfe auf jeden Fall noch mitnehmen ( die Mats dafür sammelst du eh und brauchen kannst du es grade im Kampf doch sehr gut ). Aufs kochen kannst du als Mage natürlich verzichten.


----------



## Lootelf (10. Juli 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> Aufs kochen kannst du als Mage natürlich verzichten.



[  ] Du hast Ahnung von Kochunst
[x] Du hast dich nie mit dem Beruf beschäftigt
[  ] Du kennst die AH-Preise für Buff-Food


----------

